# Welche geflochtene Schnur für Karpfen?



## Carpkochi (16. September 2012)

Moin. 
Ich suche nach einer guten geflochtenen für Karpfen, zurzeit habe ich die Daiwa Corastrong. Kann mir jemand eine bessere Schnur vorschlagen oder ist meine Wahl richtig?#c


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur für Karpfen?*

Moin, du meinst sicherlich Cormoran Corastrong?

Ich nutze die Corastrong als Schlagschnur. Als Hauptschnur ist die nich so geeignet, da sie aufgrund der "Plattheit" Strömung und Wind fängt. Auf Distanz hast du mit der Corastrong keine Freude und für Angeln in kurzer und mittlerer Entfernung brauchst keine Geflochtene.

Spiderwire in 0.25er nehme ich als Hauptschnur, dann aber mit 50m Schlagschnur (!!). 

Wenn ich Bootskontakt vermeiden könnte, dann würde ich Stroft GTP nehmen, da diese viel besser ist. 

Jedoch hat sich bei meiner letzten Tour ein Bootsfahrer meine neu bespulte Schnur gleich mal um die Schraube gewickelt (schleppt wo es verboten ist und dann auch noch in 1,5m Wassertiefe...) und da ist es schon ein Unterschied, ob die Schnur auf der Rolle 50, oder 120 Euro kostet.


----------



## cyberpeter (17. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur für Karpfen?*

Hallo,

ob deine Wahl richtig ist bzw ob und wenn ja welche geflochtene Schnur die Richtige ist kommt darauf an wie Du die Schnur einsetzt - an was für einem Gewässer fischt Du, wie schaut die Bodenbeschaffenheit aus, auf welche Entfernungen fischt Du, wirfst Du oder legst Du aus, wie schaut es mit dem Bootsverkehr aus, was für Ruten fischt Du usw.

Ohne diese Infos kann Dir leider niemand eine vernünftige Antwort geben denn es gibt augrund der sehr unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften von geflochtenen Schnüren viele Aspekte die man beim Einsatz von geflochtenen Schnüren berücksichtigen sollte ansonsten hat man schnell mal 50 € in den Wind geschossen...



Gruß Peter


----------



## Megacarp (17. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur für Karpfen?*

Mit deiner Schnur habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht und ich selber fische meistens Mono. Viel Gutes habe ich aber über die Spro Snyper gehört und im Laden macht sie einen guten Eindruck! Mehr kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, ich bin mir aber sicher hier kommen noch mehr Infos von den anderen Boardis.


----------



## Carpkochi (17. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur für Karpfen?*

Also ich fische auf Karpfen. Der Grund ist größtenteils verschlammt. Ich habe zum Anfang auch nur mit mono gefischt aber da wir dicht an Hindernissen (Seerosen, Binsen, Schilf, ...) fischen brauche ich eine geflochtene bei der monofilen sind Mir zu viele verloren gegangen in diesen Hindernissen.


----------



## carpforce1 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur für Karpfen?*

Solange du kein Longrang fishen betreibst würde ich bei Mono bleiben und 20 - 30 m Geflecht vorschalten.

Mono hat den vorteil das diese absinkt.
Die meisten geflochtenen schwimmen.
Dadurch bekommst du viele Schnurschwimmer, wenn du nicht vernünftig absenkst.

Ich verwende als Schlagschnur eine Power Pro in 0,19 mm bei Kraut.

Wichtig ist, dass diese Schnur sehr Abriebsfest ist.
Was gut funktioniert ist ein geflecht welches Muschelfest ist.


----------



## j0nas4tw (27. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur für Karpfen?*

Hey, ich würde dir die Stroft GTP empfehlen!
Fische die jetzt schon länger und habe nie Probleme gehabt. 
Zwar stolzer Preis aber bei der Schnur sollte man ja nicht sparen!

Grüße!


----------



## colognecarp (28. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur für Karpfen?*

Ich schließe mich hier mal an, und zwar muss ich mein Geflecht jetzt auch langsam mal austauschen. Ich suche eine auftreibende Schnur in 0,17-0,18mm. Hat da wer eine Idee für mich ? Großspulen sollten es möglichst sein, also durchgehend min. 600m


----------



## Thomas83 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur für Karpfen?*

Moin,

ich fische eine "Spiderwire Stealth Code Red" auf meiner Spod Rolle in 0.2mm und in 0.17mm auf meiner Spinnrolle.
Diese Schnur ist äußerst abriebfest. Ich fische die Schnur auf meiner Spodrolle seit zwei Jahren und sie ist immernoch gut.
Lt. Hersteller ab einer gewissen Wassertiefe unsichtbar.
Schwimmen tut sie meine ich auch, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.
Zum Angeln direkt würde ich auf die SpiderWire  Stealth Camou zurückgreifen. Die Rote Farbe und das "ab einer bestimmten Tiefe" stimmt mich nachdenklich.
Die Camou ist dort eher unauffällig eingefärbt.

Mfg Thomas


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur für Karpfen?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich hier mal an, und zwar muss ich mein Geflecht jetzt auch langsam mal austauschen. Ich suche eine auftreibende Schnur in 0,17-0,18mm. Hat da wer eine Idee für mich ? Großspulen sollten es möglichst sein, also durchgehend min. 600m



Siehe Post #2

Spiderwire gibts auch auf 1,8 Km Spulen.
Gut für Orient fahrer


----------



## colognecarp (28. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur für Karpfen?*

ich hab grade mal nach geguckt, hab da ein angebot gesehen wo mich alleine nur 1000m 160€ kosten, ne lass mal, danke


----------



## j0nas4tw (29. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur für Karpfen?*

Naja gute geflochtene ist teuer, wenn ich überlege das ich alleine 120 € Stroft auf jeder Rolle habe. Aber sie funktioniert und ich habe 100% Vertrauen darein.

Grüße!


----------



## jörg 49 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur für Karpfen?*

Die Auswahl an geflochtenen Schnüren ist ja Riesengroß,aber auch der Preiß
und Qualitätsunterschied.Also ich nehme die Power Pro 0,15=9Kg und die 
0,19=13 Kg . Damit habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.Der Preis liegt
300 Meter bei ca. 45 Euro

Der Allraunder


----------



## antonio (29. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur für Karpfen?*

die gibts wesentlich billiger( ca 10 € per 100m und weniger), kommt eben drauf an wo man kauft.

antonio


----------



## Gunnar. (29. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur für Karpfen?*

Moin,


Thomas83 schrieb:


> ich fische eine "*Spiderwire Stealth Code Red*" auf meiner Spod Rolle in 0.2mm und in 0.17mm auf meiner Spinnrolle.
> Diese Schnur ist äußerst abriebfest. Ich fische die Schnur auf meiner Spodrolle seit zwei Jahren und sie ist immernoch gut.
> Lt. Hersteller ab einer gewissen Wassertiefe unsichtbar.
> Schwimmen tut sie meine ich auch, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.....


Ich habe die selbe Schnur auf meinen Rollen. Als 17er Variante.
Und ja sie treibt auf bzw. schwimmt.
Ich nutze die diese Schnur seid zwei Jahren - klar ist die Auftriebseigenschaft für mich nicht sooo optimal - aber sonst bin ich in allen Belangen zufrieden damit..


----------



## punkarpfen (29. September 2012)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur für Karpfen?*

Hier gibt es derzeit günstiges Braid:
http://www.angelsport-zimmermann.com/schnuere/geflochtene-schnur/?count=40


----------

